# Backpackers Insurance Query



## squirrel (29 Jan 2014)

Hi, not sure if this is the forum for this question....my son is in New Zealand for the last year on a working holiday. To stay another year he needs a medical done over there....he is insured with Blue insurance and he is wondering could he claim his medical on that insurance.....any info on this would be great.....


----------



## peteb (29 Jan 2014)

No. Its travel insurance.  Not health insurance.


----------



## squirrel (29 Jan 2014)

thanks for that....can someone move it for me.... or do I have do I have to move it my self....


----------



## peteb (29 Jan 2014)

No. What I mean is that the policy is a travel insurance policy.  It doesnt cover day to day medical costs and expenses.  He will have to pay for the medical himself.


----------



## squirrel (29 Jan 2014)

ah right thanks for that...anyone know what it is likely to cost?


----------



## Sunny (30 Jan 2014)

squirrel said:


> ah right thanks for that...anyone know what it is likely to cost?


 
Surely if your son is old enough to travel to New Zealand, he is old enough to find out a simple thing like the cost of a medical over there. Let him ring a couple of doctors.


----------

